# Keyboard not working properly in games



## kkerns (Feb 9, 2006)

This issue is identical to a post last year, "Keyboard only working in certain situations in games". Sorry to double post, that thread seems to be closed despite receiving no responses.

ISSUE: After image restore, laptop keyboard no longer works properly in games. 

DETAIL ISSUE: 
* Keyboard seems to be working fine in all 'standard computing tasks' and in fact when typing into developer consoles, chat bars, etcetera in several games. Typically it does not do anything at all, but I have noticed that sometimes it acts like a stuck key has been pressed; I press "W" to move forward and my character constantly runs forward.
* Keyboard mysteriously seems to work when I am holding the ctrl key. For example, in Portal 2, I can move around completely fine while crouched with CTRL. Spacebar also seems to be unaffected.
* Mouse works fine at all times. 
* Keyboard worked fine until I wiped computer and reinstalled everything. Currently fully updated and otherwise perfectly working Vista SP2.

HAVE TRIED: 
Validating/reinstalling game software (before I realized it was every game) 
Running in windowed mode / fullscreen mode 
Checking stickykeys settings 
Reinstalling keyboard driver 
Updating directx 

--- 

Thanks for any input - even an indirect thought might lead me down the right path! Since I've checked Hardware > Driver > ActiveX > Software I'm not sure what other elements even come into play here.

KK


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Check the settings in the game or buy a game-controller/joystick instead as keyboards were never intended for game playing except for the very simplest of children's games.


----------



## kkerns (Feb 9, 2006)

SOLVED

Started stripping everything down and found the program conflict. Internet provider Comcast provides free Norton IS, which I did not suspect as I had been using it before. This time, when I downloaded it, I was required to take a whole "Constant Guard" suite which also included a password/identity protection app called "GuardedID". Removing both of these applications seems to have magically solved my keyboard issues.

Strangely enough, though I was required to download their Constant Guard launcher to install antivirus, the AV seems to still be ticking even though I uninstalled the master program. Food for thought, should future generations hit the same snag and google this post.

Thanks for listening!
KK


----------



## cwalker2006 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks KKerns,I've had this same problem for about 3 weeks now, with no luck as to finding the solution until I read your post andtried your solution and, I uninstalled the constant guard and the guardid and it fixed the problem. Thanks so much, you kept me from pulling the rest of my hair out. lol


----------



## Samoth95 (Jun 14, 2011)

i just happened to look at the list of similar threads, i've been having this problem too. THANK YOU VERY VERY VERY VERY much!!! Now I can actually play games again ^_^ (Sorry if i seem like a bit of a newbie, its the excitement)


----------

